
Analysis of population density thresholds in the influenza pandemic of 1918 - uniformlyrandom
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3641965/
======
uniformlyrandom
For reference, current population density in popular places:

\- Population density threshold from the article: 175/sq mi

\- Santa Clara county: 1,400/sq mi

\- New York City: 27,016/sq mi

\- San Francisco: 17,246/sq mi

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_b...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_by_population_density)

I believe that suburban population density still can provide significant
advantage in infection rates/population loss over urban areas with extreme
population density, despite being 10x the threshold for the last pandemic.

I guess we'll get access to that data pretty soon.

~~~
uniformlyrandom
Population density by zip code: [http://zipatlas.com/us/zip-code-
comparison/population-densit...](http://zipatlas.com/us/zip-code-
comparison/population-density.htm)

